# Can you guys help me set up this piano?



## OnceUponAtrocity

Hey guys (and gals), I bought a brand new Yamaha P155 digital piano today (it's beautiful), and I'm an absolute beginner so I'm not sure how to set the keys up. It has four settings, which are as follows..

*Touch Sensitivity*

*Fixed* - All notes are produced at the same volume no matter how hard the keyboard is played.

*Soft* - Allows maximum loudness to be produced with relatively light key pressure.

*Medium* - Produces a fairly "standard" response.

*Hard* - Requires that the keys be played quite hard to produce maximum loudness.

I suppose I should clarify that I am only interested in learning a "classical" repertoire and would like it to be as close to a piano as possible. Which one should I set it as? Thanks.


----------



## Ravndal

You don't want 'fixed' or 'soft'. in classical music the dynamics are everything, you need to be able to play really loud and then really low and careful. 

I just don't know of hard, hard is lol. I dont know you're piano. But set it to hard anyways, and compare it to a real piano.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Not all pianos are created equal...


----------



## PetrB

Hard.

Period.

You need the workout, it is the closest to the weight - pressure needed to play a real piano, and that allows you to 'find / feel' the response of the least to most applied finger pressure-weight: that has everything to do with loud to soft, dynamically shaping a phrase (even subtle different volume note to note 'contours / sculpts / shapes' a phrase), which is what sounds most 'musical' to us.


----------



## OnceUponAtrocity

PetrB said:


> Hard.
> 
> Period.
> 
> You need the workout, it is the closest to the weight - pressure needed to play a real piano, and that allows you to 'find / feel' the response of the least to most applied finger pressure-weight: that has everything to do with loud to soft, dynamically shaping a phrase (even subtle different volume note to note 'contours / sculpts / shapes' a phrase), which is what sounds most 'musical' to us.


Thanks! My hands are completely worn out after 15-20 minutes of playing on hard, and that's after 10 years of guitar playing! 

Piano is a different animals though. I'm looking forward to learning. I just take frequent breaks. Really makes you appreciate the dynamics that go into a performance (especially knowing when to use the pedals) by a professional on say.. Chopin's Prelude in E Minor that sounds (and looks) easy, but it's not!


----------



## Ravndal

OnceUponAtrocity said:


> Thanks! My hands are completely worn out after 15-20 minutes of playing on hard, and that's after 10 years of guitar playing!
> 
> Piano is a different animals though. I'm looking forward to learning. I just take frequent breaks. Really makes you appreciate the dynamics that go into a performance (especially knowing when to use the pedals) by a professional on say.. *Chopin's Prelude in E Minor that sounds (and looks) easy, but it's not! ;*)


hah. it's a bit tricky rhythmic at the end of the piece 

But please compare "hard" to a real acoustic piano, it might be to hard - and you get tendonitis after a week


----------

